# Ear inspection anyone



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Remember always keep your ears clean you don't want to get an infection.


----------



## Njones (Jan 27, 2015)

Lol. That new catty is pretty deadly. That scorp is going to be jealous though.

Njones


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

...you certainly gave him an earful...


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Both my scorps itching for a go at the new guy


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

That guy was just not listening ....

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Eh?

Thwack! No more tinnitus for this furry fella.

Now speaking of sounds, the sizzle of the fry pan with a little bacon and breaded squirrel quarters and a nice glass of cabernet or two, some mashed taters and buttery Jolly Green Giant niblets corn and peas, and yer set.


----------

